# Clutch replacement/upgrade options for gen 2



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

I might be interested in an upgrade that just makes it reliable without any engine mods. I and many other Gen 2 owners have suffered clutch slave cylinder failures, supposedly due to a manufacturing defect. The one in my car lasted about 21,000 miles and 4 years. In Europe, vehicles with these parts were subject to a safety recall (the failure may affect the brakes since the fluid reservoir is shared). If this replacement also craps out in a short time... I'll be looking for an alternative.

What's even worse, the slave cylinder is not something mounted on the exterior of the transmission housing. It is integral with the release bearing. Meaning the trans has to be dropped to replace it.


----------



## HatchBatch (Jun 21, 2019)

Yes I would really like that too, just a revised clutch/slave assembly that is more robust. I see a lot of people on here have had issues, I figure mine can go at any time. Having higher torque holding is just a plus, though I never plan to actively race this car.


----------



## 16Cruze84 (Nov 27, 2018)

17Hatch6MT said:


> I might be interested in an upgrade that just makes it reliable without any engine mods. I and many other Gen 2 owners have suffered clutch slave cylinder failures, supposedly due to a manufacturing defect. The one in my car lasted about 21,000 miles and 4 years. In Europe, vehicles with these parts were subject to a safety recall (the failure may affect the brakes since the fluid reservoir is shared). If this replacement also craps out in a short time... I'll be looking for an alternative.
> 
> What's even worse, the slave cylinder is not something mounted on the exterior of the transmission housing. It is integral with the release bearing. Meaning the trans has to be dropped to replace it.


I currently have 61,000 miles on my clutch. Still going strong. The clutch on the gen2 Cruze usually lasts into the 70,000+ mile range unless you drive it like you stole it. Like I do, but mine is still going strong.


----------



## HatchBatch (Jun 21, 2019)

16Cruze84 said:


> I currently have 61,000 miles on my clutch. Still going strong. The clutch on the gen2 Cruze usually lasts into the 70,000+ mile range unless you drive it like you stole it. Like I do, but mine is still going strong.


Thanks, that's good to hear! After I talked to a few others it does seem like the clutch itself is decently robust, especially since we really can't put down gobs of power from these LE2's anyway. Then it just becomes the slave cylinder and clutch actuation in general which appears to be lacking with these cars.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Don't ride it and it should last. 

Putting in a stronger pressure will just make the pedal harder to push. If it's available.


----------

